# "Daily Prophet"-style magazines for real?...



## Pyan (Aug 22, 2009)

Video advertisements to appear in "Entertainment Weekly"...



> *The first-ever video advertisement will be published in a traditional paper magazine in September.*
> 
> The video-in-print ads will appear in select copies of the US show business title Entertainment Weekly.
> 
> The slim-line screens - around the size of a mobile phone display - also have rechargeable batteries.




Opens up new opportunities and cans of worms in equal quantities, I'd say...



BBC NEWS | Technology | Video appears in paper magazines


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Aug 22, 2009)

Presumably it'll be a Pals of the Earth appeal.


(Handy though, I could do with a cheap source of LCDs for my work)


----------



## Alexa (Oct 15, 2009)

I have to buy one of those. I only hope it won't be too expensive.


----------



## Nik (Oct 16, 2009)

So, how long before 'Practical Electronics', 'Elektor' or 'Nuts & Volts' have an article on hacking it ??


----------



## Granfalloon (Oct 16, 2009)

What happens if you sneeze on it?


----------



## J-WO (Oct 17, 2009)

Think of the potential for graphic novels.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 17, 2009)

Graphic novels should be great on them, but I don't think everybody can afford them. So, interesting, but out of my pocket.


----------



## J-WO (Oct 18, 2009)

Give it a decade and they'll be cheap as chips


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 18, 2009)

...though perhaps not found in the wrapping of them.


----------

